# Our First Tele Build! pic heavy



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi All,
back in the fall my oldest boy asked me if we could do a father-son project - basically build something. Of course the first thing that popped into my head was to build a guitar. 
Well this started back in November when I won an eBay auction for a bare Swamp Ash tele body. From there I ordered a Warmoth tele neck - one of their vintage modern necks with Stainless Steel frets (vintage Fender size). Next was finding nitro, filler, primer and paint. We originally wanted to find Fender Butterscotch Blonde but the only place I could find that color was Reranch and having that shipped to Canada was a pain, if not impossible. Therefore we decided to go with a vintage "Fenderish" blue - which I found at Reno Depot of all places.
I managed to get some Fender SCN pickups locally and the rest of the hardware was from all over. We relic'd the hardware, painted up the body, nitro'd the neck and body and then relic'd the whole thing. Next we installed all the hardware, wired up the pups and set up the guitar, with a little help from a good buddy.
I have to honestly say that I have never played a guitar that sustains naturally as well as this tele! When you strike a note the whole guitar just vibrates right through your body. Plugged in this thing sounds incredible. 

Now the pics..

The body after filler


















Warmoth neck after water slide and nitro:


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Painted body:


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

The relicing process:


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I should also mention that both my boys were involved in this build - the youngest being 5 and the older one being 12 yrs old. They had a blast and are very proud of the outcome.



















Having limited tools and a no experience with guitar building we sort of made up our own relicing process. We ended up painting this in the garage as this was built over the course of the winter. There is blue paint residue on everything in the garage now! lofu


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Next was wet sanding and final assembly. Here is the final result:


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

We just received in the Tweed case for this yesterday. I'll try to get some shots with the guitar in the case later on today.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Great project! Congrats!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

:food-smiley-004:great job very nice indeed congrads


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. I was a very rewarding project. Now they want to build a Les Paul!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Turned out pretty nice man. But did you clear the body?...cause it look like it was'nt properly seal, we see a lot of grain trought the paint?


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

The grain is definitely still there. I filled it (maybe not enough), primed it, then painted, and about 5 thin coats of nitro. I think this has allowed for the natural harmonics and sustain to come through however.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Rideski said:


> The grain is definitely still there. I filled it (maybe not enough), primed it, then painted, and about 5 thin coats of nitro. I think this has allowed for the natural harmonics and sustain to come through however.


did you wet sand after 5 coats?...if you did, you basicaly removed it all, or a good 90% of it.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

A very light wet sand...


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Wow ....Great looking guitar, and building it with your son must have an added bonus....Not many father and son get to do something like that...Thanks for sharing.....Larry


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats !! Fantastic looking guitar....great that it sustains so well also. 

How old is your son? Do you two jam together?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Excellent project! I hope someday I have a son (or daughter, or both) who I can do stuff like this with.

I dont mind seeing wood grain on guitars. Several of my own I purposely left the finish very thin, and didnt fully fill the grain. They dint all have to look like plastic 

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Excellent project! I hope someday I have a son (or daughter, or both) who I can do stuff like this with.
> 
> 
> AJC


ha ha .. they will just take over yours and save the worl..

Ps diggin the blue.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments guys! I appreciate that. 

The boys are 5 and 12. Obviously the 12 yr old helped more than the 5 yr old. Oddly it's the 5 yr old who plays it more though..

Cheers,
Ian


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice looking guitar, con gratz.

You realize you can't build just one guitar, right? It's adictive as crack.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I think you did exceptionally well with your Tele Project. Both you and your sons should be very proud. Now, are you going to sell it to me? You know where to drop it off. LOL. Congratulations.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh I know where you are but this one will be left on the do not sell rack!  

Lincoln: You're right..can't stop at just one! I think it'll be a LP next....


----------

